# Uh, should I test?



## Cersha (Jun 22, 2006)

Okay, so last month (38 days ago) I had my first postpartum period. Uh, nothing else. My DH and I practice withdrawl method, and figured we were in the clear, since it took six months of charting AND preseed to get pregnant with DS. Is it normal for post partum periods to be weird/run late/miss completely? I don't really want to spend 15 bucks to get a negative, you know?

So, should I test?


----------



## lachingona1 (May 16, 2007)

It seemed like mine was off after DD1 for the first few periods. Our bodies are adjusting and normalizing our cycles again so I'm pretty sure it is normal. However I can't stand not knowing so I would buy a couple tests from the dollar store.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

It's pretty normal for them to be off. I think it's time to read Taking Charge of Your Fertility and watch your signs so you know when/if you ovulate and therefore when to expect a period afterwards (most women are reliable +/- 1 day in the length of that phase, even with irregular periods).


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

It's very, very normal for cycles to be irregular at first. I see that DS is still young--that makes it even more normal.

You could start charting your basal body temps. THen you'd know if and when you ovulate. That makes it easy to know when AF is coming or if it's late.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Very normal. I had my first PP period, and then none the next month. Just had my second AF last month.


----------



## Tenk (Oct 6, 2006)

If you decide you need to test tho, you can get a $$ Tree test for only a buck, and save $14 of that. hehe, I have about 10 under the counter right now. Good Luck mama!!


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

I wouldn't spend the money based on my experience. I always have wacky cycles the first few (or more) months after ppaf.


----------



## rik8144 (Apr 3, 2007)

That is exactly how we got pregnant with DS except DD was 11 months old. Just sayin.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My first postpartum AF arrived when DD was 5 months old. I didn't have another AF for 81 days.


----------



## mamaveggie (Mar 24, 2007)

It took two years of charting to get pregnant with dd1 and one slip up to get pregnant with dd2, so I would watch out.


----------

